# Claribelle ~ Kidded!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, the countdown is on for Claribelle! I am really excited to see what this girl is hiding in there. I need at least two does to fill reservations but I also have a waiting list after that, so more would be nice.  She had triplet bucks last year so if she only has one doe, then I am happy. 

These photos were taken I think two weeks ago.
 

And these photos were taken yesterday. Still need to get some more udder shots, it's been gradually filling but not very fast. . .
  

Baby guesses??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

oh boy -- I say at least triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

Holy goat.. :shocked: ..that's big ...yeah ...trips for sure.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

Good grief!! Look out...wide load coming through! lol She sure is a pretty little doe, I hope she gives you triplet doelings! Wouldn't that be neat!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

Today is 142 for Claribelle and her udder has grown A LOT and is now tight. She does not feel "mushy" enough yet. She progressed very fast last year (or maybe I just didn't notice she was in early labor). Will not let me touch her and I don't want to restrain her too much and freak her out. Babies soon though!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

OH heavens to Betsy Olivia. I feel so bad for her, and those were taken two weeks ago? :scratch:

Lets just say I PRAY thee is at LEAST triplets in there.

What a beautiful doe.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Claribelle ~ Due May 30th*

She kidded early this morning. I don't have much time to share details or pics but she had quadruplets; three bucks and a doe. One buckling was sadly stillborn but the other two bucks are doing great. The doe had a little shaky start but is doing well now. Good-sized, healthy babies. The bucks are LOADED with moon spots!! One has gray moon spots all over his back, really cool. Haven't checked the girl good for moon spots - just focused on getting her going.

Pics coming later today!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy howdy was she ever big! Not surpised at quads..Congrats & cant wait to see pics when you get the time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the healthy babies!!! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW!!!! Well she def had the belly to hold them all! I am sorry to hear about the stillborn, but at least the others were all fine, and you were able to get the doeling going! I can't wait to see pics! I hope mama is resting comfortably, every time I see those pics of her big belly, I get goose bumps! How the girl could walk with all that...LOL


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Sorry to hear of the oe you lost, but glad the others are doing well.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss....  

But very happy for the new babies...wow she had alot of them .........congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:shocked: WOW, thank the lord you have 4 beautiful babies. Congratulations. She did a great job. I hope she got extra treats and Molasses water. At least you did get your two does you needed. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies Olivia!!! She was certainly big enough for quads, so sorry you lost one though, I hope the lil' girl is stronger now.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooo yay! Can't wait for pics of the 3 babies


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh my! Four little ones! She definitely looked big enough, but WOW! So sorry you lost one of your little ones, but glad the others are doing okay.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats on healthy babies and mom - sorry about the single loss, but it sounds like everyone else is doing great! :thumb:


----------

